# Help! Krate Springer/Slik Chik Question



## Arjnmrskr213 (Dec 2, 2019)

I was wondering if I can use a Krate Springer fork on a 20" Slik Chik by just using a longer crown off a 26" Springer?


----------



## REC (Dec 3, 2019)

That only solves the steering tube length issue. The issue changes to become one where the pivot point is too low for the spring cup to align properly with the upper steering tube mount correctly. All the mounting points in the geometry of the springer portion have to align properly for it to work the way it was designed. I have a 26" one on a 20" frame on a trike I built after trying to work out the "Krate" fork issue before, however, it could be user error, but I don't think that was the issue!





REC


----------



## Arjnmrskr213 (Dec 3, 2019)

Nice bike!!!! Similar to what I want to do with a slik chik. Did you ever try flipping the Spring bolt bracket upside down? I know it can be done with the 20" bent lowrider forks like 15 yrs ago I had a Schwinn girls frame with a cheap China lowrider fork but this time I want one with an original springer fork


----------



## Arjnmrskr213 (Dec 3, 2019)

REC said:


> That only solves the steering tube length issue. The issue changes to become one where the pivot point is too low for the spring cup to align properly with the upper steering tube mount correctly. All the mounting points in the geometry of the springer portion have to align properly for it to work the way it was designed. I have a 26" one on a 20" frame on a trike I built after trying to work out the "Krate" fork issue before, however, it could be user error, but I don't think that was the issue!
> View attachment 1105303
> 
> REC



By the way have u ever tried mounting a krate sissy bar with a trike conversion kit


----------



## Jeff54 (Dec 4, 2019)

Arjnmrskr213 said:


> Nice bike!!!! Similar to what I want to do with a slik chik. Did you ever try flipping the Spring bolt bracket upside down? I know it can be done with the 20" bent lowrider forks like 15 yrs ago I had a Schwinn girls frame with a cheap China lowrider fork but this time I want one with an original springer fork
> 
> View attachment 1105695



Looks like some serious back pain riding ur low rider. Mine hurts   just looking at it.

Yet Being that the Krates used 24" boy springer fork, it aint easy to find but, Schwinn did make 24"er Starlets with springer. Below is pre-1955 locking, And given that, surely Schwinn shops carried girl 24" Post 1955 'New Style' springer for the Hollywood and da kin,  in 60's to maybe mid 70's I. E. Swap Kate chain guard and the rest,   Wa-la! Ya could-a built a girl Apple, etc,  Krate if ya wanted, back in the day.  












						My new pair,let's see more.Chartreuse Schwinns. | All Things Schwinn
					

I just got a pair of what some call chartreuse Schwinns. I've seen pics of others and know  other members have one or two.post them up here.




					thecabe.com


----------



## Arjnmrskr213 (Dec 4, 2019)

Jeff54 said:


> Looks like some serious back pain riding ur low rider. Mine hurts   just looking at it.
> 
> Yet Being that the Krates used 24" boy springer fork, it aint easy to find but, Schwinn did make 24"er Starlets with springer. And given that, surely Schwinn shops carried girl 24" springer in 60's to? maybe mid 70's
> 
> ...



True!!! But I've only seen older Schwinn girls bikes with Springer's similar to the old Phantoms. I haven't seen any Schwinn girls bikes with the newer super deluxe style/krate style forks


----------



## Jeff54 (Dec 4, 2019)

Not gonna be too helpful B/C While I cant prove it, I am sure  Schwinn did make 24" girl springer in 60's yet must be rare. However it would help to get on right track. "_Newer Super Deluxe" _or Sting ray, Jaguar. Corvette, etc.  and late Phantoms, All Springers up to around mid 70's used the same fork. While earlier may have paint, I say: 'Super smuper',  by the 60's it's mainly  all chrome.  By about 1980, the crown get slight change in how it is made.


Regardless, The New style is what ya need and 24inch, ""_newer super deluxe style/krate style forks_"" part number is here too (except only Boy's in catalog befor stingray and in Old Style 20 and 24"  are not listed too yet both or all 20,  24 were made, including girl 24) etc.]:  Ur prob would have been that, before the Krate, kids like me; scrapping Schwinn parts , would have chopped and rethread a girl 'New Style' [Preferred B/C  all chrome,] 24 springer for boy custom chopper bike, [grin]  And come to tink on it, or kids scrapping bikes, after Krate, kids would have chopped any girl 24 springer to build their own Karate too. Making da actual factory issued girly 'New Style' 24 spring crown super rare.


----------



## Jeff54 (Dec 4, 2019)

BTW, ya got me a little side tracked siting you want 'original' , not to leave out me lazy too. But I just measured a girl middle weight 1955 24inch  and 26" Hollywood, and a 63, 26"  boy American and get right about 7"  from bottom of cup to top of fork cap nut so, I believe your answer is yes, The crown of a New Style 26" fork ought to slip right into a 24" girl and a 20" (Albeit, I don't have  reference on 20" but if slightly smaller on 20" girl which B/C 24" boy head post is same as 20" boy sting ray etc.  mounted (measuring from bottom edge of cup to top of cap nut. ,  then, if 20 girl is not the same, a bit smaller head post perhaps , easy to cut to fit. either way, it appears to me that the junior size crown girl is the same as boy 26" 'About 7"  I.E. on your slick chick,  Take your tape measure, hook the bottom of lower bearing cap and if the top of the  top cap nut reads about 7" or less, >1/8" +/-, you  got it.

    And for informational purpose or 'Original' you don't want the 80's or newer fork crown that have welded pivot tube  vs, 1955- mid 70's  +/-,  solid cast pivot tube, fork crown. [wink]


----------



## REC (Dec 4, 2019)

Going back to this conversation from yesterday - All the girls frames use the same size (length) head tube, which makes the 26" fork the one that fits them all. The 24" boys models use the same size headtube as do the 20" boys models, making the Krate fork the one of choice for the 24" bikes. Here are a couple of examples:



Late model Krate fork on a 24" '62 Typhoon




This is an original first generation Krate Fork on a '65 24" American. I built this bike up to make the third member of the American group that lives here. (20, 24, & 26 inch sizes)

I don't recall ever having seen a 24' boys bike with a different spring fork, but I won't say there is no such animal. These forks work nicely, and if you look back at Schwinn's history (and the history of the Krate coming to fruition) I think the article I read indicated that the 24" spring fork they used was from a 24" boy's model bike.
The other size Americans on hand - A '61 built form an original 20" American frame assy - Original Krate fork on this one:



And a '65 Original American in the 26" size (Original paint & parts bike)




As far as the use of the sissy bar on a "Trike Kit," I was going to use one on the trike I built, but opted for the unobstructed basket instead. It is easy to adapt, and the only iossue is the basket has to be on the bike already and the sissy bar has to be put through the basket and connected to the dropouts in order to accomplish the goal. I am not sure if a "Trike Kit" allows for the same procedure, never having attempted to use one. The trike sections I used were not "kits", but were the rear halves of a couple of Town & Country's  that I bought with the projects I was building in my mind. I have two of these trikes here, of which one is much closer to the normal production model than the other (it is my wife's dog hauler). I have never bought a "Trike Kit." The sissy bar idea and longer Sting-Ray style banana seat would make the Phsyco-Trike FAR more comfortable to ride. It is one of those situations where the Mother of Invention is necessity.
Good luck with your project and keep posting as you go.
You'll find a lot of folks here that will provide additional information that have not benefitted from the attempt(s) of doing these types of things, whether they succeeded or failed. I am not one of those people. If I have tried something, I usually have pictures to back up the outcome of my attempts, either good or bad.
Trike #2:






REC


----------



## Jeff54 (Dec 4, 2019)

Actually, this topic solves a few thing I been tinkng on. My, boy 81 24" Schwinn cruiser. To add an impossible to find 1980  24" springer, just use 60-70's Krate springer. Yet while messing wit originality, why not take it up another step. Wit Krate or sting-ray crown use 26" fork. change front 24 S2 " to 20" s7 rim and change over heavy duty spokes (cut down to fit 20" S7)  and hub off the 24". Then  , silk screen onto Schwinn cruiser chain guard; "Krate" on good unobtrusive spot, And U no,  add n the rest of Krate parts duh. [except U have to use China parts to get 24" Sting-ray type fenders} and wa-la! get super-duper, _smooper_ adult sized "Schwinn Cruiser Jumbo-Krate"!


----------



## farkasthegoalie (Dec 4, 2019)

I put an aftermarket 26" springer in my '82 Fairlady, then added the Schwinn and SlikChik decals, as well as the rear Slik and front Krate 16" wheel and tire.


----------



## Arjnmrskr213 (Dec 4, 2019)

Jeff54 said:


> Not gonna be too helpful B/C While I cant prove it, I am sure  Schwinn did make 24" girl springer in 60's yet must be rare. However it would help to get on right track. "_Newer Super Deluxe" _or Sting ray, Jaguar. Corvette, etc.  and late Phantoms, All Springers up to around mid 70's used the same fork. While earlier may have paint, I say: 'Super smuper',  by the 60's it's mainly  all chrome.  By about 1980, the crown get slight change in how it is made.
> 
> 
> Regardless, The New style is what ya need and 24inch, ""_newer super deluxe style/krate style forks_"" part number is here too (except only Boy's in catalog befor stingray and in Old Style 20 and 24"  are not listed too yet both or all 20,  24 were made, including girl 24) etc.]:  Ur prob would have been that, before the Krate, kids like me; scrapping Schwinn parts , would have chopped and rethread a girl 'New Style' [Preferred B/C  all chrome,] 24 springer for boy custom chopper bike, [grin]  And come to tink on it, or kids scrapping bikes, after Krate, kids would have chopped any girl 24 springer to build their own Karate too. Making da girly 'New Style' 24 spring crown super rare.
> ...




Oh I bet they did have those forks!!!! There are so many things Schwinn did and made without it turning up on the catalogs.


----------



## Arjnmrskr213 (Dec 4, 2019)

Jeff54 said:


> BTW, ya got me a little side tracked siting you want 'original' , not to leave out me lazy too. But I just measured a girl middle weight 1955 24inch  and 26" Hollywood, and a 63, 26"  boy American and get right about 7"  from bottom of cup to top of fork cap nut so, I believe your answer is yes, The crown of a New Style 26" fork ought to slip right into a 24" girl and a 20" (Albeit, I don't have  reference on 20" but if slightly smaller on 20" girl which B/C 24" boy head post is same as 20" boy sting ray etc.  mounted (measuring from bottom edge of cup to top of cap nut. ,  then, if 20 girl is not the same, a bit smaller head post perhaps , easy to cut to fit. either way, it appears to me that the junior size crown girl is the same as boy 26" 'About 7"  I.E. on your slick chick,  Take your tape measure, hook the bottom of lower bearing cap and if the top of the  top cap nut reads about 7" or less, >1/8" +/-, you  got it.
> 
> And for informational purpose or 'Original' you don't want the 80's or newer fork crown that have welded pivot tube  vs, 1955- mid 70's  +/-,  solid cast pivot tube, fork crown. [wink]



Exactly I want the krate style crown not that tube welded through crown. I am trying to update my old Lowrider Bikes with all Schwinn parts for my kids. I already swapped out most the parts on my Stingray Lowrider. Now I just need to do the same with my Slik chik Lowrider. 

P.S. Believe it or not I I'm actually really comfortable riding that lowrider bike. I guess I'm just used to it. The only real difference to me between riding this and a normal bike is just that my front wheel sits in front of the handle bars instead of underneath it. So I can ride it with just one hand like a normal bike


----------



## Arjnmrskr213 (Dec 4, 2019)

REC said:


> Going back to this conversation from yesterday - All the girls frames use the same size (length) head tube, which makes the 26" fork the one that fits them all. The 24" boys models use the same size headtube as do the 20" boys models, making the Krate fork the one of choice for the 24" bikes. Here are a couple of examples:
> View attachment 1105718
> Late model Krate fork on a 24" '62 Typhoon
> 
> ...



I too am using the rear sections of town and Countrys. Only difference is I'm using the 74 -82 duall drive trike rear ends. My only issue seems to be that with the trike kit in place it block the holes on the rear drop out where the sissy bar attaches to.


----------



## Arjnmrskr213 (Dec 4, 2019)

Jeff54, REC, & farkasthegoalie 
Thank you guys for your input and help!!!


----------



## Arjnmrskr213 (Dec 4, 2019)

Jeff54 said:


> Actually, this topic solves a few thing I been tinkng on. My, boy 81 24" Schwinn cruiser. To add an impossible to find 1980  24" springer, just use 60-70's Krate springer. Yet while messing wit originality, why not take it up another step. Wit Krate or sting-ray crown use 26" fork. change front 24 S2 " to 20" s7 rim and change over heavy duty spokes (cut down to fit 20" S7)  and hub off the 24". Then  , silk screen onto Schwinn cruiser chain guard; "Krate" on good unobtrusive spot, And U no,  add n the rest of Krate parts duh. [except U have to use China parts to get 24" Sting-ray type fenders} and wa-la! get super-duper, _smooper_ adult sized "Schwinn Cruiser Jumbo-Krate"!




Well if ur still looking for the correct 1980s springer here you go

Check out this NOS Schwinn Springer for $225 on OfferUp https://offerup.com/item/detail/657217804/


----------



## Jeff54 (Dec 5, 2019)

Arjnmrskr213 said:


> Well if ur still looking for the correct 1980s springer here you go
> 
> Check out this NOS Schwinn Springer for $225 on OfferUp https://offerup.com/item/detail/657217804/



Yeah, I see those ,easy to ID B/C this type has sort of sloppily welding on the pivot tube whereas the next type , in 1990,s welding is clean like most all other china aftermarket. But,, as I said, the impossible is for the 24" 1980 Cruiser not the one you're pointing to  which is for 26".Except of course if I go the direction  wit 24" of fantasy and build the 'Schwinn Cruiser Jumbo Krate' [grin] Yet even then, the 26" fork crown would be useless on boy's junior models. . Can't be sure but, in the same where Schwinn Didn't make Fenders for  the verity of heavy duty balloon California, Spitfire to 84 cruisers Didn't make any  boy Junior and sting-ray  springers too. On the side note and the Schwinn Deluxe Cruiser which is the only cataloged Schwinn with those 26" springers. It's odd that the demand is so low. I mean, U no, Demand affects value and you'd expect higher prices for Deluxe Cruisers, but Comparably they don't do so well.. Maybe sleepers.


----------



## Arjnmrskr213 (Dec 5, 2019)

I'm not sure but I think if u used the 26" springer you would also have to use the 26" crown because on the 26" Springer's the section between the pivot bolt and top yoke bolt is longer than on a 24" so u might have to use the crown with and add washers or maybe another fork but with the top grounded off so that the ring where the spring bolt thread on to will sit at the right height


----------



## Arjnmrskr213 (Dec 5, 2019)

That's my blue trike as it sits now. It's all Schwinn except for seat, rims, tires and front fender. I'm going to have the front forks bent professionally to mimic the lowrider forks and I will be using 20" S/d truss rods. Right now I'm still looking for a krate sissy bar and a black scrambler seat. I have a question, wouldn't the krate fork legs and the 24" cruiser legs be the same? If they would all you would need is the steering tube wouldn't you?


----------



## Jeff54 (Dec 6, 2019)

Arjnmrskr213 said:


> I'm not sure but I think if u used the 26" springer you would also have to use the 26" crown because on the 26" Springer's the section between the pivot bolt and top yoke bolt is longer than on a 24" so u might have to use the crown with and add washers or maybe another fork but with the top grounded off so that the ring where the spring bolt thread on to will sit at the right height



Yeah, no but you're on to something I hadn't considered. Due to the short profile of a 24 or a 20" for that matter It wouldn't matter who made the 26" springer. The only way to mount and fit with a 24" is the length between the pivot hole on side fork. It would  would require drilling  a new pivot hole above existing. I mean, in reality I'd have to make two new side (right and left) forks and alight new drilled hole with 24 or 20" upper length factory clearance spec. . Otherwise, no matter who's Side fork used I'd have useless original pivot holes sticking out as sour thumb.

O.K. regarding the 24" Schwinn shrimp, Junior or whatever, transformation into a 26" springer/  'Jumbo Krate', even though it might be bent or curved, low-rider style,  I doubt Schwinn ever made a Junior to 26 fork set;
>> Never mind.


----------



## Arjnmrskr213 (Dec 6, 2019)

Jeff54 said:


> Yeah, no but you're on to something I hadn't considered. Due to the short profile of a 24 or a 20" for that matter It wouldn't matter who made the 26" springer. The only way to mount and fit with a 24" is the length between the pivot hole on side fork. It would  would require drilling  a new pivot hole above existing. I mean, in reality I'd have to make two new side (right and left) forks and alight new drilled hole with 24 or 20" upper length factory clearance spec. . Otherwise, no matter who's Side fork used I'd have useless original pivot holes sticking out as sour thumb.
> 
> O.K. regarding the 24" Schwinn shrimp, Junior or whatever, transformation into a 26" springer/  'Jumbo Krate', even though it might be bent or curved, low-rider style,  I doubt Schwinn ever made a Junior to 26 fork set;
> >> Never mind.



But wait. I know they make a 29 inch springer fork (China) so you could take a 26" and add that 29" springer to make it into ur jumbo krate. Let me find a link so u can check it out


----------



## Arjnmrskr213 (Dec 6, 2019)

Arjnmrskr213 said:


> But wait. I know they make a 29 inch springer fork (China) so you could take a 26" and add that 29" springer to make it into ur jumbo krate. Let me find a link so u can check it out











						BIG Springer Fork
					

Includes: Big straight springer fork, chrome  (SAMPLE WITH SOME SCRATCHES, GOOD CONDITION)10" long steering tubeHeavy duty springer fork head kit screw 512021  Application: For frames with over 5.75" to 8" long head tube - example Use a 1" threaded headset 503008 Can be used on:  Electra...




					www.bicycledesigner.com


----------

